# Looking ahead.



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Looked at taking an out of state ice trip in the past but it never worked out to actually go somewhere. So this year i'm looking to actually take a three or four day weekend. Who else is planning a short trip, where you heading. Give me some ideals. I'm looking to do a cheapie trip. Find a good lake that i can get a hotel and check in with the local bait shop and kind of guide myself.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Been to Houghton Lake Mi a couple years ago in was fun. We are looking at going for Tip Up Town this year. You can get a map of the lake at the bait shop (Lyman's on the Lake), they are really friendly. We self guided when we were there and didn't do too bad. One of the guys I went with was there for Tip Up Town last year and came in 3rd in the Walleye tourney.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Anybody have any other closer suggestions besides chautauqua? Looking to just go for a day in southern mich, penn, or NY


----------



## Strokem (Jan 27, 2014)

Stampede,
Your thoughts are very much like mine.
If Erie doesn't get a good freeze this year then I would like to get a small convoy going somewhere. I've been interested in going to Houghton, Simcoe, Gogebic and even 
Devils Lake SD. A few years ago a buddy & myself made a trip to Eagle River, WI and there is some good fishing there as well. I live N. Central IN so I can go either way for a 3-4 day weekend of some fun/good ice fishing.
But let's keep our fingers crossed for Erie!!!!!
But if some of you OH guys wanna make a convoy somewhere then this Hoosier is game!!!!!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Made a trip up to Sturgeon Bay, WI last year for whitefish. Hardly cheap due to a 13 hour drive, but lots of fun.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Gogebic ice is on my list. The snow is a big factor with self guided. I have a quad, but the snowmobile is just not feasible for the costs. Thought about hiring a guide but I don't want to be dropped off and left on bad grounds. Like tom said, long drive to try it. Cadillac and Mitchell are not the answer. Way over fished.


----------



## jeepdude64 (May 14, 2009)

I know deep creek lake in maryland isn't north but it is a high altitude lake and freezes just about every year. we fished 2 months last year on very safe ice. We were afraid of not going and booked a trip to lake simcoe and really missed our fish at deep creek (all we got was small perch at simcoe). the state park has some great structure and humps to fish for walleye, perch, and really big blue gills. we regularly catch +13" perch, up to 12" bluegills and really nice walleye on both tipups and jigging. you are allowed a snowmobile on the lake but not ATV's. you can walk to plenty of great areas to fish. as for motels check oakland md most are around $60 a night.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

jeepdude64 said:


> I know deep creek lake in maryland isn't north but it is a high altitude lake and freezes just about every year. we fished 2 months last year on very safe ice. We were afraid of not going and booked a trip to lake simcoe and really missed our fish at deep creek (all we got was small perch at simcoe). the state park has some great structure and humps to fish for walleye, perch, and really big blue gills. we regularly catch +13" perch, up to 12" bluegills and really nice walleye on both tipups and jigging. you are allowed a snowmobile on the lake but not ATV's. you can walk to plenty of great areas to fish. as for motels check oakland md most are around $60 a night.


That sounds like a great trip.


----------



## jeepdude64 (May 14, 2009)

Perch limit is 10, bluegills are 25, and 6 walleye. Here is a days catch. This shows the size of one bluegill https://www.dropbox.com/s/97d6xspri7g49e1/IMG_8416.jpeg?dl=0

And here is the days catch for 5 of us. Only fished til 1
https://www.dropbox.com/s/m8wvxl5s9sgi364/IMG_5924.jpeg?dl=0

Let me know if you go or plan a trip I am always looking to go.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

jeepdude64 said:


> Perch limit is 10, bluegills are 25, and 6 walleye. Here is a days catch. This shows the size of one bluegill https://www.dropbox.com/s/97d6xspri7g49e1/IMG_8416.jpeg?dl=0
> 
> And here is the days catch for 5 of us. Only fished til 1
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/m8wvxl5s9sgi364/IMG_5924.jpeg?dl=0
> ...


That looks like it would be an awesome trip thanks for sharing.


----------



## jeepdude64 (May 14, 2009)

We have a kids clinic there usually the weekend before the Super Bowl. We gave each kid got a rod and reel, ice cleats, tackle box with a dozen jigs, and an on ice barbecue for the everyone. We teach how to fish different ways like jig and flasher, tipups, and let them drill holes with both manual and gas augers. We also setup shantys for them to see how we stay warm out there. It is a really nice clinic and last year was the first we missed due to ice. We had good ice we were just worried about the amount of people that come out. The year before I would say we had a couple hundred kids and parents out there. We haven't set the day yet but we will the first of October. We usually do the clinics in the morning and then have a fishing tourney for the kids. I will post when we set the date.


----------



## Strokem (Jan 27, 2014)

Jeepdude64
When you say high altitude lake, can you tell us what the actual altitude is?
Also what's the deal with allowing sleds but not quads?
P.S. I really like the pics of those perch!


----------



## jeepdude64 (May 14, 2009)

Not really high altitude as Colorado but is in the mountains south of Pittsburgh. It says online it is 2500 feet above sea level. I used to live north about 25 miles and most times it was a 10 degree colder there. . It is also in the snow belt that all the ski resorts (wisp, snowshoe, and 7 springs) are built so we have seen years of over 200" of snow there. The lake temperature also stays very cold over the summer compared to other lakes around.

As for atv's I was never given a good,answer. The area was always a snowmobile attraction because the state forest there has many miles of snowmobile only trails. There is also a snowmobile club that has added the trail system and the lake is actually part of,the state trail system. I have asked the state park rangers and they don't see a change in allowing atv's. the rangers even patrol the lake on a snowmobile. Maryland finally opened some atv's trails so who knows maybe one day.

Another attraction is swallow falls it has one of the oldest forests of hemlock trees that some are over 300 years old. Amazing how big they are


----------



## Strokem (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for all the input Jeepdude64 
sounds like a cool place to check out!


----------

